# Shigefusa 165mm Santoku - Kurouchi



## Patinated (Jan 13, 2022)

Hello Everyone,

I find this forum super helpful when I am deciding on a new knife. So I thought I should also contribute. One thing that helps me big time is good pictures. So here are some pictures of my new Shigefusa.



















The below pic isn't a choil shot. This is actually the tip from the shoulder side. The picture has been heavily zoomed so the quality isnt good.


----------



## Patinated (Jan 13, 2022)

Overall the fit and finish is excellent. Handle joint is neat. If you look at the choil and tip shots... its unbelievable how they achieve this level of accuracy and symmetry in a completely handmade knife. Hats off!


----------



## mozg31337 (Jun 3, 2022)

Great pictures. I have bought one of those from the kkf member a few days ago and very much excited at receiving and using this knife. 
How do you find its use? Any recommendations that you could share? Is there anything that it excels at and something that it's not good at?
Thanks


----------



## Patinated (Jun 3, 2022)

absolutely love this knife! Out of the box it had killer edge. After a couple of months of use, I got it sharpened by someone very experienced so its crazy sharp right now. 

For my personal use its just perfect (I am not a big fan of larger knives). Yes, reactivity is an issue with Shig steel (Swedish carbon?!) but once you develop a patina things get better. 

In my personal opinion it totally excels at cutting really dense vegetables like butternut squash. Its almost effortless and the texture and convex grind help with food not sticking to the knife. Overall really happy with it. Its a keeper!


----------



## mozg31337 (Jun 3, 2022)

Very much looking forward to receiving my knife. I have a few Watanabes (Nakiri and santoku) and Takeda gyuto as well as a custom Watanabe honyaki gyuto. They are all wonderful! Can't wait to compare them to the Shig.


----------

